# Body kits??



## evoL (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a body kit for my '06 and can't find much. I'm not a fan of the RKsport kit. I like the RMR and Dominant kits but heard both are discontinued. Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

What kind of a look are you going for? 

There aren't really any full body kits for the GTO that I know of but there are parts and pieces to choose from. Some parts to consider are a versus bumper, a Banshee Ram Air Hood, Norms Rear Diffuser Fascia, and maybe a chin spoiler or SAP grill inserts. The new age GTO has been accused of looking to common with nothing to set it apart as a muscle car, until you stomp your right foot.


----------



## evoL (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I have to agree that the new generation GTO looks about as much like the original as the Dodge Dart does to its predecessor. I'm not going to get a muscle car look out of it, I know that much. But there doesn't seem to be much offered for decent body kits (or at least a good front end). The style I would like to get is something like the RMR kit. Lowered feel with a lip on the front: Rhys Millen Racing — Pontiac GTO 04+ RMR Front Bumper w/ Carbon Fiber Insert


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why is the full kit $500 more then buying the kits on themselves?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like a reasonable source but a little pricey for having to modify to fit your car! You lose your Fogs plus it looks like you are changing the cars air flow with such a radical front opening (not my style but everyone is different). Do you plan on racing your goat or just go fast all the time on the street?

Are you handy with body work and/or fiberglass layup. Are you willing to do your own work or do you have a trusted body & paint guy that you can work with. Here is another link that provides "Universal" body parts & kits for GTO's but I would imagine the work to get them to look like either the Rhys Millen or maybe this choice (the widening body kit) would take some work by a professional to get the fitment right.
Pontiac GTO Body Kits 

I have a couple of body mods that just set the car off and are reasonable for OE fitment. I went with the Banshee Ram Air Hood (carbon fiber), the SAP front grill inserts and Halo headlamps. I haven't decided if I am going further(or not) as of yet.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Why is the full kit $500 more then buying the kits on themselves?


Its $50 cheaper to buy the kit. I'm guessing you forgot to add in the fenders.

I'm sad this is available now. I really wanted it when I had my GTO but they told me it was disco and I searched for months trying to find it with no luck.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Autoform had body parts and hoods. If they kept the molds I'm sure they can make up parts.


----------

